
Show HN: JavaFX CPane combines BorderPane and table layout - java-man
https://github.com/andy-goryachev/FxDock/blob/master/doc/CPane.md
======
java-man
An implementation of JavaFX Pane that combines BorderPane and a grid/table
like layout. I think it's easier to work with than GridPane.

